

F# Bayesian Monte Carlo of Let's Make a Deal - jackfoxy
http://fssnip.net/bs

======
thurn
Cool, but I'd have preferred some commentary and explanation, or at least a
conclusion. What's the optimal play strategy?

~~~
ludflu
Here's my python version, with some commentary.
<http://datadigger.tumblr.com/post/9709584448/monty-hall>

~~~
lfrazier
"What I didn’t realize is that the real choice is this:

what’s behind the door you originally picked what’s behind BOTH of the other
doors, minus the goat"

Mind blown. I've been trying for a long time to understand this intuitively,
thank you!

